

Show HN: The Lead Sports – “A no bullshit sports newsletter for busy people” - jeffmorrisjr
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-lead-sports

======
sjs382
Please don't link to ProductHunt, in a ploy to get more votes over there. Just
link to your project directly.

The most recent newsletter has "Tebow" in the title, yet you position your
newsletter as the anti-ESPN. Does not compute.

Also, there's a fairly popular sports blog called "The Big Lead". The
similarity of the names might lead to some confusion.

